# J.S. Bach - St Matthew Passion on stage



## LaFoto (Mar 26, 2013)

J.S. Bach, Matthäus-Passion in szene - a set on Flickr

162 photos from our second performance of Bach's St Matthew Passion last Friday (22 March). 
Just so you get to see what my other major pasttime is...


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks like a wonderful production!


----------

